# Over used names/Naming before seeing the animal.



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Now before i say anything it is TOTALLY up to the owner of the animal as to what they name it,but the amount of beardies called spikes or lizards called yoshi, or royals callled monty amazes me! I try to think of individual names my Crestie is called kiki etc. and when i get my royal i want to think of a name that genuinly suits her. Also for the poll, do you name your animals before seeing them, admittedly i thought of pumpkin before i got my GALS, and i knew id call my crestie kiki, but i was going to call oscar an african word meaning thundercloud, but when i saw him i thought, stuff that hes oscar.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I tend to stockpile names I like depending on species, but I dont assign a name for definite before I have seen the animal. I was going to name my next female chuck Cherokee (they all have Native American names), but when I saw her I didnt think it suited so I went with Keres instead.

I dont name any babies for several days in fear that I will jinx them!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ive said no but im planning to call my next snake monty


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Vwuah i name my pets many things, my beardie is named Mr puff, puffinator, puff man, or freakazoid

And my T is named wanda, muffin head or wandzilla

As you see mine have numerous names i just tend to use one more than the others...


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

cazzie said:


> Vwuah i name my pets many things, my beardie is named Mr puff, puffinator, puff man, or freakazoid
> 
> And my T is named wanda, muffin head or wandzilla
> 
> As you see mine have numerous names i just tend to use one more than the others...


Yes, i often call my crrestie froglet, as when she smiles at you when she looks right at you she look slike a little frog, sometimes i call oscar porco, or just random names oisky poisky i call him that alot from that cartoon 'noahs ark'


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i always call them names from country they originate from. like i call all the royals african names, i google it then that way i get the meaning too.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Miranda said:


> Yes, i often call my crrestie froglet, as when she smiles at you when she looks right at you she look slike a little frog, sometimes i call oscar porco, or just random names oisky poisky i call him that alot from that cartoon 'noahs ark'


My male chuck Mojave is Mo-Mo, my MTS Kaiser is Kai-Kai, Gremlin is Grem-Grem...spot the pattern?! 

Most of my pets end up with "arino" or "arini" at the end of the names at some point or other - Tegarino, Grovarini etc etc. Whatever springs to mind really!


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

butterfly said:


> i always call them names from country they originate from. like i call all the royals african names, i google it then that way i get the meaning too.


 
I do that now, I have a CRB called Charly because of it being one of the largest exports from Colombia. My JJCP is called Sydney because of being australian.

However, one of my royal is called Molly (she was called Monty till I found out he was a she) the other is called Noodles for no reason. One of my corns is called Fluffy (she didn't have a name for ages and I got fed up with peoples comments about snakes being slimy) the other is called Dexter because of the lead singer of Offspring and the programme. My boa is called Rocky as the kids liked the name Rocky Balboa.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I cant stand it when you come across dogs and cats called blackie snowy because they are white or black or spot, smudge, patch things like that its shows complete lack of imagination and i always think how boring.


Marina


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

dont name mine and they dont seem to care:lol2:

I used to but they didnt come when i called them and they never get any post


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i admit i have a monty --- python....... but thats beacuse my OH loves monty python! 
lol
but... all mine have names, they may coe about because of their colour, their personalitly, and so on...

for example...
ill give you some of the names

copper - her eyes are teh perfect colour
stan the man - he is such a man.. lol
pyscho - well she is a psycho
lilly - she is very girly looking, and purple
daisy - beautiful, quiet stunning
ice - cos he is white!!
lem - looks all yellow, but quiet and small
bruce - looks manly! - but is female............


and so on... lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Most of ours are named to themes - so although we leave the actual SPECIFIC name until we have the animal in front of us, we have a list of possible names.

For example, my corn snakes are all named after gems, minerals and rocks - and I try to pick names of rocks that are the right colour for the snake. So my normal boy is Jasper (a reddish-orange rock), my Anery pair are Mica and Zircon (both of which have grey forms), my Charcoal/Anery is Flint (another usually-grey rock), my Coral Snow is Calcite (which has some gorgeous orange/pink colours), my normal het Lavender girl is Sardonyx (another orange/brown/red stone), my Lavender girl, once we were sure she was going to survive, got Kainite (an unusual purple stone - I'm reserving Amethyst and Lepidolite for two other animals that don't even exist yet, although I'm hoping Lepidolite will hatch in the next two weeks!) and my amber het butter boy is Chalcedony. 

On the other hand my CornsnakeXJapanese Ratsnake got a totally different name (Il Palazzo - a character from an anime series, Excel Saga) because he's not all cornsnake. 

We do have a couple of 'typical' names - but many of those names came from the animals' previous owners. Domino the tegu and Diablo the Nile both came with their names, and we didn't change them because they did fit.

That said we will never have a Monty Python or a Rocky BalBoa or a beardie named "Spike" or "Draco"... we'd rather give more original names.

Our royals are named after characters in Lord of the Rings - Theoden, Miriel, Galadriel (now Galahad, since it's a male) Nenya (Norman - again, male) and Eowyn (Winnie. Now Winston. Again, argh!). Our spotteds are Sydney and Melbourne, and it took us a while to give them proper names.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

we occasionaly let the kids pick names for an animal before we get it. or rather, they think of names they like then choose one after we have seen it! except for my little 4 year old boy. he wants to call all of the animals Thomas, Roary or Thomas roary!


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> ive said no but im planning to call my next snake monty



Monty only goes well with a python, hence the phrase "monty the python"

Luke : victory:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

one of our rehomers is called archamedes. my son thought she was called 'our' camedes. so following on from this all of our beardies will henceforth be named things that can begin with 'our'. up to now we have
our monica (harmonica)
our snick (arsenic)

we have a few others too, but i not going too post them here in case a mod shouts at me....


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Miranda said:


> Now before i say anything it is TOTALLY up to the owner of the animal as to what they name it,but the amount of beardies called spikes or lizards called yoshi, or royals callled monty amazes me! I try to think of individual names my Crestie is called kiki etc. and when i get my royal i want to think of a name that genuinly suits her. Also for the poll, do you name your animals before seeing them, admittedly i thought of pumpkin before i got my GALS, and i knew id call my crestie kiki, but i was going to call oscar an african word meaning thundercloud, but when i saw him i thought, stuff that hes oscar.


 
Hate to dissapoint you ... i know another 2 people whos cresties are called kiki.. my friends mums cats called keeki ( she spells it different but it sounds the same)

in fact my male gerbil when i was 10 years old was called kiki... ( im 35 now) so its not a very original name really...

so it really depends on the owner.. if the owner likes it who gives a flying toot-a-hoot

We have names from Shug to Elysium to Mystery to Star

We also have names like wigwam and teepee and Bon-bon

some of the animals came witht heir names and i dont like changing names..

Our first rescue water dragon was called gary... by previous owners...

but it was female so we changed it to Gee


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Generally I won't ever name an animal til I've taken it home and got to know what its own personality is like. You need a name that suits it, don't you ? You know like when you meet a person, and say their name is Rebecca or something, but for some reason you just can't stop calling them Debbie ?! You just know when a name suits someone. Sometimes I have a mental list of names I eventually want to use, and will go through that list when a new beastie comes along and see if anything fits.
I'm not a fan of generic names either, I like to be a bit more imaginative. You're never really gonna get a unique name unless it's unpronouncable, but it's nice to have something that every other animal isn't called, one you don't hear so often, and especially one that's such a good choice you're even complimented on it (I generally tend not to get that actually, people think I choose stupid names, haha, never mind !). My pets atm are called:
Lilac & Moomin (hamsters), Herman & Tinysnake (corns, Tiny is only called that because he escaped before I thought of a name for him, and now he's back, it's stuck !), Bigwig (rabbit), Neville & Slinky (newts), Moll (black moor goldfish), Basil & Snoopy (rats), Minnie & Winston (degus), Kande "Candy", Tex & Curly (labradors), Pom-pom (conure), and Bobby (African grey). I have one hamster, one cornsnake, one garter snake and two degus currently without names because I can't think of anything I like, and the baby degus are nearly 3 months old now !


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

my beardie was called Kato because i was watching the Bruce Lee Story.
My royal is called Syda because I was drinking Strongbow.
My dog is called Rio because i was watching a United match.
Wilo already had her name.
One of my collareds was called Bonehead because he ran off and i couldn't catch him.
My female leo was called Dave cos it's a great name
My Japanese Fighter fish was called Jappy Chan cos i thought it was funny.

Like the OP i'm not into 'obvious' names. Bit like calling your dog Prince, Rover, Fido and Bruno or Tyson for a boxer.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm rubbish at choosing names, i usually leave it up to the oh to name our lot. Any animal that comes to us with a name keeps that name- i'm a firm believer in not changing names once given. My oh is an artist and very observant and usually picks great names. 

However, having said that most of my lot have nicknames so get called all sorts of things:

Beardie: Barry (named by previous owner), nicknames: Greedy Gizzard, Licking Lizard (this one is sung not spoken :shock

Rats: Sonny, Keio, Ryan and Blaze
Hamster: Wingsini
Rabbits: Vinnie and Candy
Guineas: Phoebe, Tarragon, Mini, Billy, Tiddles, Spike (he is a smooth haired so not sure why he got called that), William, Thomas, Jeffy Jafar, Byron, Charles and Jeremy. However, pigs are collectively referred to as Pigs in Wigs.

I do think all pet animals need names. 

I hate the thought of having to name any offspring- i said OH could choose, he likes the name Bear or Buzz- oh dear!


----------



## Xavier (Jan 2, 2008)

Overused pet names are a little like overused people names, don't you think? Mine have pretty normal names, at least I think they do. They get names based on what I look at them and feel.

The ratlets are called Zachariah and Tobias.

The APH is called Mr Gerald Hodgeheg.

Names only really come once i've seen them, and sometimes they change names for the first two weeks before one settles. I find it difficult to name animals before seeing them in the flesh as i've never found the names to stick as well as with those I get to name on the day.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

we name our pets by saying any word for days until something sticks in our minds hence,

ceefer
dave
limpy
enigma (eenie for short)


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

we name our pets on what they look like 

checkers has a checkered bottom
wrinkles and rex are wrinkly double rex rats
dumbo is a dumbo rat
champers is champaine coloured
ginge and garefield are ginger
lobby is a lobster
nobby and iggy they were just names chosen


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

For my royals... there is a definate theme...

they are all named after egyptian, or other deities. But... I have a list of them... There's only one male and one female starting with each letter, cuz then I can keep track of who has bred with who later on... 

ie just using the first letter of each name in the ID number of any offspring. It wouldn't work if there was more than one male with their name beginning with A for example.. 

So they're kinda named before hand... Like our Het Orange Ghost was named Amonet, and I knew she was going to have that name, as it means Hidden Power... which works with a Het... 

But other than that, I don't choose which names they get until they're here! 

Other things, It takes me ages to think of names for them!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

i name mine before they come, sometimes even before they are planned lol i have the names of the next 10 leos i want(dont know what morphs yet lol)

im waiting for mark and melanie to list some new ones and will see what i like hehe


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

The only animals in our house that get named are those that are likely to come when you call them. Otherwise, why waste your time? My reptiles are numbered, only in case of vets treatment and to enable me to maintain feeding records etc. Sometimes one or more will have the temporary name of bast:censor:rd due to it a) biting, b)getting out, c)crapping in its water bowl straight after I've scrubbed it.

edit: i've just read this and God, i sound soo bitter and twisted...................I'm going to go out on the green and stab the kids' football, that'll cheer me up


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> The only animals in our house that get named are those that are likely to come when you call them. Otherwise, why waste your time? My reptiles are numbered, only in case of vets treatment and to enable me to maintain feeding records etc. Sometimes one or more will have the temporary name of bast:censor:rd due to it a) biting, b)getting out, c)crapping in its water bowl straight after I've scrubbed it.
> 
> edit: i've just read this and God, i sound soo bitter and twisted...................I'm going to go out on the green and stab the kids' football, that'll cheer me up


 
im in stiches! thats brilliant! really made me giggle! grumpy old man!lol!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Hate to dissapoint you ... i know another 2 people whos cresties are called kiki.. my friends mums cats called keeki ( she spells it different but it sounds the same)
> 
> in fact my male gerbil when i was 10 years old was called kiki... ( im 35 now) so its not a very original name really...
> 
> ...


I've never heard of another animal called kiki, i guess its not individual but i think if you really want to name your animal a name it doesnt matter how many times other people have used it,


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Miranda said:


> I've never heard of another animal called kiki, i guess its not individual but i think if you really want to name your animal a name it doesnt matter how many times other people have used it,


exactly... so your point in the first post was... :lol2::blush:

basically you were saying you were sick of people calling their dragons spike or yoshi.. or pythons monty.. maybe in my circle of friends youd be sick if you heard of another bloomin kiki 

I thought it was the most original cool name in the world when I was 10.... but then again maybe it was back then ...

i think I am showing my age now.. were going back to 1983 lol


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

My lizard names were picked before I got them... they are both named with aboriginal names as they are from the outback so Kami is my girl beardie and Matari is my boy beardie...


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I like to get to no the animals character before naming :lol2:


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

My reps are called whatever suits them, I wait until I get them before naming them. Some names just seem to suit like Doug for my BTS, and Audrey for my boa. Others are called after their characteristics, Heidi because she is very 'hidey' and rarely out, Elliott after the kid from E.T cos he has little E.T faces in his pattern.
Then we have silly names like Blink, cos she doesn't and Sneaky Pete. To whoever said that they sung the names of their reps, we do that too! :lol2:
My OH sings a little song 'sneaky pete, sneaky pete, the snake with his own theme tune' :blush: :whistling2:


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

I quite like old fashioned names...always feel really kooky when i introduce the "clan" to new people tho! For example - Maude and Archibald the beardies always seems to illicit a s****** from visitors...:blush: but they so suit it!!! theyre a little old married couple!!! Along with Frank the cham, Oscar the collared lizard...oh and Boris the puffer fish!!! :whistling2:
Im still waiting for the right names to come to me for my m & f ackies! :flrt:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

sometimes i name my animals before i see them usually because of the names i was thinking actually suits them i do try to think of names that are individual to them like my cresties are called hitomi and itchiko, my sungazers are chad and rukia, lol and dean has named our female cuvieri skitty bitch lol but most of our animals take a little while to name in fact still got some that we've had a while that are unamed.


----------

